

YouOS - A bright example that intelligent people are not enough to create a successful revenue business? - siliconeurope


======
chmike
Of course being intelligent is not enough. And by the way a technically
perfect product is not enough too.

It has to provide a benefit for the users which is not obvious with YouOS.
Microsoft made the same mistake with Vista...

If your system contains a positive feedback (i.e. the more people are using
your product, the more value it gets for users. It then attracts new users,
etc.) the you get a chain reaction which can blow your numbers.

YouOS in it self doesn't have these two key properties. But they could provide
an application running on YouOs that could have these properties. Something
like Zimbra. In order to justify the difference with classical systems, they
should pick an application that profit fro the particularities of having a web
os.

------
epi0Bauqu
I don't get it. Why are you dissing YouOS?

~~~
siliconeurope
nothing personal. Just stating a personal observation to make a conversation.
Assuming smart people is not enough, maybe there are other factors overlooked,
that determin a startup's future.

~~~
khurram
I think webOS are definately going to be in business. <http://G.ho.st> is
really doing well. On your personal observation, i agree to the fact that
busienss acumen is more important then a strong technical abilities.

